# Crazy nock hi to tune a z7



## jbmobley (Mar 28, 2009)

I am working on a buds z7. New Prolines installed. Idler set. Ata and brace spot on. It is prob a 1/4" above level, maybe a little more to get a good hole in paper at 3'. I have done two others and got perfect tears and bare shafts were super too. What is causing an aggressive high nock to get a good hole paper tuning? weak limb?

Ideas?

Thanks
JB


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

jbmobley said:


> What is causing an aggressive high nock to get a good hole paper tuning?


Wouldn't say a nock point 1/4" above level is 'aggressive high'.


----------



## jbmobley (Mar 28, 2009)

Maybe not. Just not sure why other z7s i tuned are so
Much lower?


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

I know your ATA & BH are correct but is the draw length spot on?


----------



## Pigsticker64 (Oct 29, 2010)

Depends if the rest are arrow. Is level with the burger hole ? Had the same problem on a bow once. me being stupid set the rest to the D loop which was to high because I took WB off and installed a QAD. It tail high no matter what. maybe look at that. lower everything down to center the hole more are less.


----------



## McMickster (Sep 4, 2010)

Is the draw length spot on? I would lower the nocking point or loop to level out the arrow, and add a couple twists to the buss cable. If that's helping your high tear, keep adding twists till you get a good tear. 



Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## McMickster (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry I read that wrong, add twists to the string, or take some out of the buss cable. 


Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbmobley (Mar 28, 2009)

Arrow is thru the center of the berger. Same as others i have set up. New set of strings tunes out same as the original set on this bow. Im really wondering if a limb is weak or something. 

I havent checked the draw length. Any easy way to do that without a draw board?


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

jbmobley said:


> Im really wondering if a limb is weak or something.


I doubt it, it still tunes ok so I wouldn't worry about.


----------



## jbmobley (Mar 28, 2009)

What makes it tune so different?


----------



## buckjunkieone (Dec 2, 2010)

what kind of rest?


----------



## jbmobley (Mar 28, 2009)

Qad. Exact same as others i have been tuning. It had a ripcord and tuned the same before just swapping to the qad.


----------



## Mark Land (Dec 4, 2003)

That's actually pretty normal for many of the Z7's I have tuned and setup, they all should be nock high with a drop away rest and have never tuned a bow to bareshaft that was level.


----------



## jbmobley (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree. This is just noticeably higher.


----------



## Mark Land (Dec 4, 2003)

You may check your cam positioning as an excessively rolled over cam can affect nock travel slightly and may make it a little higher, but typically with the Z7's and the HeliM they have all tuned nock high for me. Good luck


----------



## McMickster (Sep 4, 2010)

Mark Land said:


> You may check your cam positioning as an excessively rolled over cam can affect nock travel slightly and may make it a little higher, but typically with the Z7's and the HeliM they have all tuned nock high for me. Good luck



Kinda what I had said in a previous post, isn't it? Level out the arrow, and advance the cam by taking twists out of the buss cable, or add twists to the string. Hope that helps you get it sorted out, and shooting the way you want.



Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mark Land (Dec 4, 2003)

McMickster said:


> Kinda what I had said in a previous post, isn't it? Level out the arrow, and advance the cam by taking twists out of the buss cable, or add twists to the string. Hope that helps you get it sorted out, and shooting the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Well yes and no! Cam positioning on those Mathews bows can affect performance and nock travel and should be set PRIOR to tuning and you do not want a level nock position with these bows and any drop away rest at all. Adjusting the cable and string length will adjust the cam positioning but this needs to be done 1st then tune the bow, along with setting upper idle wheel lean. You should not have to twist cables and strings to tune the bow after setting cam positioning but adjust nock and rest adjustments to tune the bow.


----------



## jbmobley (Mar 28, 2009)

Took twist out of string tonight. Timing hole looks micro spot on. Ata and brace are there too. Gona try some paper again tomorrow. Idler was already set. 

Thanks for feedback.


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Persistent nock high tear after lowering nock height or raising rest, may be due to under spined arrow. See if you can reduce or eliminate the tear by dropping poundage.


----------



## jbmobley (Mar 28, 2009)

Praeger said:


> Persistent nock high tear after lowering nock height or raising rest, may be due to under spined arrow. See if you can reduce or eliminate the tear by dropping poundage.


Thanks. will try that too when I start on the paper tuning.


----------

